# Suggestons On Itching...



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so Odie is chewing and itching on himself. Like not bad but it is driving me crazy, no he has no fleas, and he eats TOTW and gets vitamins. Was wondering if I could give him fish oil pills at his age, he is 4 months old today. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would find a small dose of fish oil like 500mg instead of the normal 1000mg. Is it humid there or dry heat?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dry heat, no rain in months, well a little but nothing significant and it sux, poor guy, I feel bad for him. Thanks Lisa, just didn't know if it would be ok with him being his age and all  Hugs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would do like 500 mg once a day and if it is the dry heat then no wonder he is so itchy! lol It's bad here too we are all suffering!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

What about vaseline? Or cetaphil? Cetaphil is a skin cleanser and moisturizer but I've never heard of anyone else using it on their dogs besides me... I would google before using just in case. Target makes a generic of it since its like 6 or 8$ a container. Lilys fur absorbs it really well and I can mix it with her sunscreen.

Okay, after googling I found out cetaphil IS safe for dogs. Other owners also suggested clotrimazole 1% cream and vet prescribed shampoo for a condition similar to what you mentioned.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome thanks again Lisa, I will have to go get him some and yes this heat is just out of control.

Rock - I will look that up and see what I can find, thanks for that girl  Hugs


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I looked it up for you and edited my original post


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girl, if I can find what you are talkin bout at Target then so be it, if not I will go with the fish oil pills, my vet is awesome but not sure he would have the stuff and I don't need a medicated shampoo, lol. Thanks for the info, I appreciate it though


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

its the heat! happen every yr to my dogs. No fleas or anything but my girl especially will scratch and chew herself raw. I found oatmeal baths and wipes to help a bit. Never did fish pills, tell if it works please. If it does Ill start that with them as well.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

How do you give oatmeal baths without them eating the oatmeal?  or do you mean with oatmeal shampoo?


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

lol oatmeal shampoo for dogs


----------

